# Po Boyz Cobia!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

We spent this week at Open Pond camping. Logan and his buddies decided to do some fresh water cobia fishing....hahhaha. well we all got a few. It was a blast on micro lites w/4 lb test!!! Just a few pics....all released to suck up some more!!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

The second fish looks like it's deformed. 
I bet they were a blast on lite tackle


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

That pond used to be all the way up in the woods and connect to other ponds in the area. During a drought, the park service decided to build and pave those roads and then they decided they should ditch off and keep the level low to preserve the roads and new campgrounds they built in a flood zone. Now there is no 'buffer' volume for drought years and the thing just keeps getting smaller. 

Man's interference with nature.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

How busy was the campground? Hoping to get up there for easter. Haven't figured out the pattern up there yet as everytime I've been, it's been crazy lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

slackwolf said:


> How busy was the campground? Hoping to get up there for easter. Haven't figured out the pattern up there yet as everytime I've been, it's been crazy lol


 There are always spots..... 1st time we were lucky enough to be on the water.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

They look like grass mullet to me.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll bet that was big fun. What was the bait?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> I'll bet that was big fun. What was the bait?


Bread smashed into a dough ball on a gold bream hook.....bread floats, then you watch the mouth suck it up!:thumbsup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Love those little Pflueger Trion micro reels! Looks like a fun day!


----------

